# Diabetes



## Daggers (Mar 5, 2015)

We are thinking of moving to Cyprus, but l have Diabetes can someone give me some info' about living in Cyprus with Diabetes.

Daggers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Daggers said:


> We are thinking of moving to Cyprus, but l have Diabetes can someone give me some info' about living in Cyprus with Diabetes.
> 
> Daggers.



This thread may help to start with http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...yprus/681073-diabetes-association-paphos.html

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/152924-diabetic.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Daggers said:


> We are thinking of moving to Cyprus, but l have Diabetes can someone give me some info' about living in Cyprus with Diabetes.
> 
> Daggers.


Hi!

It is not more problem here thean anywhere else. I am diabetic myself and use the Public hospital in Paphos. They say that the specialist there is the best in the public healthcare in Cyprus. You have access to most medications. If you have a pump it is no problem either.

Anders


----------



## Daggers (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for your reply, is the hospital in Paphos the only place to access diabetic treatment.

Daggers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Daggers said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply, is the hospital in Paphos the only place to access diabetic treatment.
> 
> Daggers


No, it is not. The big general hospitals all have a diabetes specialist, how good they are I don't know. Also many of the private ones have diabetes consultants, you just have to ask around.

Anders


----------

